# Horse Riding in Switzerland



## coffeeaddict (Jun 18, 2010)

Wow that view is amazing. Looks like you had an awesome time!


----------



## Carleen (Jun 19, 2009)

I am mega jealous! I went to Switzerland six years ago and have always wanted to go back - such a wonderful country! I didn't get to go riding though, looks like it was a blast!


----------



## AngieLee (Feb 20, 2011)

i'm very jelouse! i'v always wanted to travel! love the beach pictures!!!


----------



## SMCLeenie (Mar 3, 2011)

Wow, that looks amazing! I sounds like you had a great time.


----------



## LetAGrlShowU (Mar 25, 2009)

that is gorgeous!!!


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

I envy you Aussies and Kiwis, you get so much vacation! We hardly get any.
I feel a bit green with envy. But I am happy for you and glad you could be generous and share your delightful experience.


----------



## csimkunas6 (Apr 18, 2010)

Wow!!! What gorgeous pictures!!! It looks beautiful!! I see why its one of your fav places!!!!


----------



## ThatNinjaHorse (Jul 26, 2009)

Im so jealous!
Ive been to Lauterbrunnen, which i think is in the Interlaken area? Its at the bottom of Jungfrau.. Didnt know I could ride there, we missed out haha..


----------



## GreenTreeFrog (Sep 26, 2009)

Thanks everyone. 

Yes Lauterbrunnen is in the Interlaken area. Stunning place, I just feel so inspired there. 

We went riding with these people: Reitschulen Voegeli - Interlaken + Gstaad - Kutschenbetriebe - Pferdepension - Startseite

They also have stables in Gstaad. The girl who took us out said they have just build a $12 million glass walled arena there! I hope to see that one day!

Caroline - how much holiday time do you get per year? My husband works for himself and I am a contractor so we can take as much time as we like, we just don't get paid when we are not working. I can't wait to go riding in your neck of the woods one day, I love mountainous terrain.


----------

